# Marlin Model 60, savage .17



## Ranger4x4 (Jun 11, 2004)

I've got a marlin model 60 .22 LR, and was wondering if anyone out there knows where I can get a sling stud mount kit for it. The ones at the local wal-mart require at least 5/8" thick of wood in the forestock, the marlin only has 3/8". I know Fin Feather Fur would probably help but I haven't been able to make it down there in a while (can't go without my girlfriend, I have a habit of spending WAY too much in that store lol). Also, I'm thinking about buying a Savage .17 HRM for this squirrel season, anyone else have this caliber/brand out there and if so whats your likes/dislikes. I'd rather spend my cash for a rifled 12 ga barrel if the .17 isn't as great as the manufacturers claim. Thanks


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

... get the rifled slug barrel = more meat after deer season then a limit or two of tree rats...


----------

